# Kimberley Australian Saddles



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used the DownUnder line. Their quality is OK. Not as good a leather as Bates, and not as good (IMHO) as the quality available for the same price in a western saddle, but not bad. Over a few years, the stuffing gets quite hard. Not sure if there is anything to do about that.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Kimberley synthetic endurance. I like it. It's comfortable and easy to care for; its a good fit for the horses (with the exception of one right now -- it's bridging just a little because my mare has gained weight over the winter which I'm hopeful will go away shortly). I've had it for three years now - maybe four (I'm not remembering exactly at the moment). 

I had a shoulder injury that made it difficult for me to lift my western saddles. While I also have english saddles, I wanted a saddle that was more secure than they were (I ride trail). The company uses a whither tracing to adjust the gullet to help customize the fit for the horse. All of which led to buying the Kimberley. 

I would buy another one. As a matter of fact, I have been thinking about getting the Trailmaster model (I'm stilling working on justification (the strongest one at the moment is that it would be used on my weighty mare) for it because I do like the synthetic one). That one is leather which makes it a little heavier than my synthetic model.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

One more thing re the price vs quality. The Kimberley has worked out to be a good deal for me. I don't know what long term considerations of 'light' vs 'heavy' riding use for Kimberley saddles would be and how much of a factor that would be in your decision but, so far, it was money well spent on my part.


----------

